# Recommendation on Battle of the Atlantic?



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jun 2, 2014)

Howdy guys!

Was wondering if I could get some advice. Have a teacher from my old high school looking to see what's out there on the European Theater. Helping my brother(he's doing a presentation Friday on the Normandy Landings for her) for a reading list. I wanted to see what's out there for the Battle of the Atlantic. Mostly a general overview though specific events are ok. I've got a bunch in my personal stock, but I know I'm missing quite a few. So, any books that have stood the test of time, feel free to shout it out. 

Thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 2, 2014)

"The Cruel Sea" - a novel about corvettes by Nicholas Monserrat - wonderful little book

The Cruel Sea (novel) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## subkraft (Jun 4, 2014)

Business in Great Waters - The U-Boat Wars 1916 - 1945. John Terraine.

As per title, deals with U - Boats the Battle of the Atlantic in a wider context than just 39 - 45. Very readable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Jul 1, 2014)

Clay Blair
Hitler's U-Boat war.


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 28, 2014)

I've got The Battle of the Atlantic by Donald Macintyre, an old book, been around for awhile, but has some good overviews in it.


----------



## kettbo (Aug 29, 2014)

Arctic Convoys 
Convoy!: Drama in Arctic Waters: Paul Kemp: 9780304354511: Amazon.com: Books

Atlantic Convoys pivotal battles
CONVOY: The Greatest U-boat Battle of the War (Cassell Military Paperbacks): Martin Middlebrook: 9780304365784: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## kettbo (Aug 29, 2014)

duplicate


----------



## Glider (Aug 29, 2014)

War Beneath the Sea Submarine conflict 1939-45 and suggest he recommends to everyone to watch Das Boot


----------

